# Macular Degeneration



## falcon123 (Nov 20, 2009)

This is an interesting article about stem cell research and macular degeneration. Not directly relevant but still worth a read:-

athttp://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/stem-cells-the-first-human-trial-1824099.html


----------



## Steff (Nov 20, 2009)

very intresting post and read ty falcon


----------

